# American Idol "Results/Season Finale" 5/23/07 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh great my local Fox HD channel is off the air.... This segment seems taped. Seacrest seems live but Gwen seems like a tape. LOL Seacrest just got some jungle fever!  Blake is definitely the master of the beat box.. Sounded like he actually sang Silent Night pretty well..


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

According to Zabasearch's prediction, "Jordin Sparks wins by a landslide... Blake is an amazing talent and is sure to enjoy a huge career, but after LaKisha and Melinda were voted off, Jordin picked up the majority of their support. This explains why Jordin was trailing behind Blake for weeks, but surged at the end."

For the west coast people, you can watch TV Guide Channel for the red carpet show from last night and tonight's show.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Gwen singing was from a concert. Live, probably not because then you have to sync up AI timing with her concert timings.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Wow..........Sanjaya was way out of tune.........surprising............LOL


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> Oh great my local Fox HD channel is off the air.... This segment seems taped. Seacrest seems live but Gwen seems like a tape. LOL Seacrest just got some jungle fever!


Remember, this is a forum, not a chat. When you say "this segment seems taped" and you keep editing your original post in real time, how the hell is anyone supposed to know what you are talking about?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

For those watching live I love the Blake and Doug E performance going on now. See how everyone is entertained. I may have to transfer the results show from my Tivo just to cut this performance and convert it to AVI.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Why is AI doing mock awards? They are just encouraging more stupid performances, which then in turns means a lot more fluff for them to add in or to have the "special" Best of the Worst. Also this is taking up way too much time, I rather see real performances or they need to cut 30 min from the results show.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey!!!! Legs is back!!!! :up:


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Remember, this is a forum, not a chat. When you say "this segment seems taped" and you keep editing your original post in real time, how the hell is anyone supposed to know what you are talking about?


I've taken some flak in the past for posting to much sometimes I guess its needed.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, I'll watch on 2x-fast forward later on to see if there's anything worth watching in this mess... because so far I haven't been impressed.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> I've taken some flak in the past for posting to much sometimes I guess its needed.


But when the thread title says "*spoilers*" that means you don't need to censor yourself.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Well, I'll watch on 2x-fast forward later on to see if there's anything worth watching in this mess... because so far I haven't been impressed.


Agreed, I am almost at the same point, but I have nothing else to do as I am stuck at work and have done pretty much all that can be done right now. I figure it will entertain me for the few hours and then when i get home later tonight I can just delete the show from the Tivo.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Einselen said:


> Why is AI doing mock awards? They are just encouraging more stupid performances, which then in turns means a lot more fluff for them to add in or to have the "special" Best of the Worst. Also this is taking up way too much time, I rather see real performances or they need to cut 30 min from the results show.


they did the same thing last year... i agree.. waste of time.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

This is America's most popular show. Huge ratings bonanza. 

Longer show = more time for commercials. Simple.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Fofer said:


> But when the thread title says "*spoilers*" that means you don't need to censor yourself.


Point taken.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kamakazie: What you could do is what I've seen a lot of blogs do, and add time stamps. Sort of like:
6:58: Oh great my local Fox HD channel is off the air.... 
7:05: This segment seems taped. Seacrest seems live but Gwen seems like a tape. 
7:19: LOL Seacrest just got some jungle fever! 

etc. Just a thought.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

K thanks LoadStar, Bush baby wins!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Fofer said:


> This is America's most popular show. Huge ratings bonanza.
> 
> Longer show = more time for commercials. Simple.


I know why they do it, but so annoying and stupid I think and they could add a few more performances in there and still have it a two hour show. If something is going to be two hours, then make it quality. Heck I would almost rather have Sanjaya sing for those 30 min rather then these awards.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Jennifer Love Hewitt in a bra.....best commercial EVER!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt in a bra.....best commercial EVER!


Missed that. Thank God for Tivo. I will ahve to go home and re-watch that one.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Cars for both. Not a bad deal.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

holy crap this is the dumbest thing ever. talk about being full of your f-ing self.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Daughtry losing AI last year was probably the best thing for him.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

tem said:


> holy crap this is the dumbest thing ever. talk about being full of your f-ing self.


He did this last year to.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

:up: for Smokey (singing, that is. Face was kinda creepy)

:up: :up: for Gladys



Once again, final proof the gals were better than the guys.



Blake and Mr. Fresh were very entertaining.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> Daughtry losing AI last year was probably the best thing for him.


But as LoadStar has said in other AI threads he is still under AI. He was picked up on the AI label. I think regardless who wins both will have singles out (like Clay and Ruben) but I think both will become stars in their own ways.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Einselen said:


> But as LoadStar has said in other AI threads he is still under AI. He was picked up on the AI label. I think regardless who wins both will have singles out (like Clay and Ruben) but I think both will become stars in their own ways.


True but I don't think the AI winner has as much control over songs and stuff.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Gag. He has gotten worse! (for those watching late, you will know what I am talking about)


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Sanjaya still as bad as usual. So we can't use "he was tired" as an excuse anymore  HAH crying girl is back..


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

OMG- Sanjaya is like a train wreck.

It's so awful - but you can't stop looking....


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Egads, Joe Perry will never be the same.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

They are wasting Joe Perry on Sanjaya...

I am flabergasted....


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Ehh, no worse for Aerosmith's credibility than the "Get a Grip" album....


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Green Day. Interesting to see them on this show.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Einselen said:


> Why is AI doing mock awards? They are just encouraging more stupid performances, which then in turns means a lot more fluff for them to add in or to have the "special" Best of the Worst. Also this is taking up way too much time, I rather see real performances or they need to cut 30 min from the results show.





Einselen said:


> Green Day. Interesting to see them on this show.


I guess they ran out of mock awards.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> OMG- Sanjaya is like a train wreck.
> 
> It's so awful - but you can't stop looking....


Train wreck is giving him too much credit.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

What's up with Smokey needing to read his own lyrics?!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

TomK said:


> I guess they ran out of mock awards.


Hey, I like Green Day. Was glad to see them, just interesting that they were on AI.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Did anyone else notice the lack of applause when Green Day finished? That was weird.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh no its the Wedding Singer!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I think American Idol results show should be like the Oscars. Hours of Red Carpet coverage and then hours of meaningless fluff that still runs over by at least thirty minutes. Just think we can start at Noon and finish at like 11:30 PM.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Actually, they did two hours of red carpet stuff on TV Guide Channel - and they're gonna replay it later before the West Coast airing. So knock yourself out.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Some of the girls are wearing the most unflattering dresses (Jordin, Gina, etc.). Why are they not the same dress while singing with Gladys Knight?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Hicks is alive. It is a shame he didn't pick up yet, I liked him last year.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Poor Smokey had his face pulled a little too tight, I think. I bet he misses having different facial expressions.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

We want McBoobies!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

First of all for being a Tivo message board, too many of us are watching it live. I do however like the comments that are behind. It is fun to see where everyone is in the show.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Kamakzie: as long as she doesn't sing any of her own songs.

Einselen: It's easy to end up watching live when you skip most of the first hour.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Green Day was supporting their appearance in a charity album for Darfur victims - Nice :up:

Meanwhile - parts of Taylors song are really good, and then parts are really bad...

He needs better songwriters...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

If I don't watch live, it will be spoiled very quickly...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Rueben is fatter than ever...

He looks like an old man.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

lambertman said:


> Kamakzie: as long as she doesn't sing any of her own songs.


If McBoobs comes on then just pause... ::drool:: Oh sorry.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Jordin doesn't look all that big boned after all


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> If I don't watch live, it will be spoiled very quickly...


That is another reason I am watching it live. With the Final 3 performance last week I Tivoed it while at work and within the last hour (midnight) I made the mistake of going to Google News and on top of the Entertainment section it said Melinda was booted.

Is it wrong to be sitting in a CBS affiliate watching FOX? I don't think so as I could claim I was monitoring the competition.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Blake and Doug E Fresh perform and Jordin and Rueben perform? I think Blake wins that one.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Blake stinks.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Einselen said:


> That is another reason I am watching it live. With the Final 3 performance last week I Tivoed it while at work and within the last hour (midnight) I made the mistake of going to Google News and on top of the Entertainment section it said Melinda was booted.
> 
> Is it wrong to be sitting in a CBS affiliate watching FOX? I don't think so as I could claim I was monitoring the competition.


Well, the rest of the weeks are filmed at CBS Studios, so you could say it is a CBS production in a way.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Well, the rest of the weeks are filmed at CBS Studios, so you could say it is a CBS production in a way.


This is true. I forgot that one. Touche


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

oooh.... Bette Midler. Now there's a hip exciting choice.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

YUCK Bette sounds pretty bad..


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I like her - she's spunky! 

And she sounds better than Blake!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

lambertman said:


> Actually, they did two hours of red carpet stuff on TV Guide Channel - and they're gonna replay it later before the West Coast airing. So knock yourself out.


I did Tivo the red carpet. I think though these Finale's need to be a day long event. I mean come on how often do you crown a new American Idol? It is not like it is every year.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

You got an "old broad" spot? You bring Lulu back. Lulu's hawt!!


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> YUCK Bette sounds pretty bad..


Bette meet Sanjaya!

OUCH!


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Blake stinks.


you again! shoo!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> I like her - she's spunky!
> 
> And she sounds better than Blake!


Hey now. There have been no anti-Jordin comments yet. Slow down. One was ok, but I will not allow two!


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Ouche, Bette!!!! Horrendous!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Einselen said:


> I mean come on how often do you crown a new American Idol? It is not like it is every year.


I LOL'd.

(But you're right - every 3 years. Kelly, Carrie, whoever wins next year...)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jpwoof said:


> you again! shoo!


  
Oh come one - if I left you would miss me!

Who else could you pick on? 

Besides - it's my birthday - you HAVE to be nice to me!!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

So I guess it is possible for you to ruin your own hit classic song. And she is replacing Celine? Wow...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Hey now. There have been no anti-Jordin comments yet. Slow down. One was ok, but I will not allow two!


It's my schtick.

You can't un-schtick me!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

It is commercial time and I want to up my post count.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Up yours, then.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Joe Perry, Joe Perry...how far will you stoop?!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh....No....

This can't be good....


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

We should start a pool on how much over the time they will go tonight. I am going with 4 min and 13 seconds.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

It's 9:51, people!!


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

She's back!!!! McBoobies!
:up:


oops.........it wasn't her......... :down:


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> Oh....No....
> 
> This can't be good....


At first I thought that Jordin was going to perform again. Oooooo! Take that! How does that feel huh?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

best performance of the night (for me) was far and away the African kids.

they were awesome.


second best - Sanjaya. when the wind machine made his hair fly back off his face... -swoon-


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

No McBoobies so I will settle for Kelly Clarkson.. Baby got back!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Those African kids put a smile on my face that just wouldn't go away - they were WAY too cute!!!

But this Beatles thing is NOT working for me AT ALL  :down:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> No McBoobies so I will settle for Kelly Clarkson.. Baby got back!


I thought we were gonna see crack!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Mmmmm Carrie is fine!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Do you think Sir Paul's gonna walk out, triumphantly swinging Heather's leg over his head?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Uhm - there is only 5 minutes left.

WTF are they doing????

This is beyond painfully bad...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I guess Jordin getting crowned the winner will last about 1 minute max.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Wasn't there a big brouhaha about not being able to use Beatles songs? And now the floodgates open!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I am still calling it running 4 min and whatever odd seconds I said earlier late.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

man cleaners in here vacuuming now. I may need to move rooms.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

mcb08 said:


> Wasn't there a big brouhaha about not being able to use Beatles songs? And now the floodgates open!


They shoulda kept them closed!!!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I knew Fox has one more commercial break in them!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Rueben is fatter than ever...


He must have been hanging out with Kelly Clarkson, she looked awful too.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Uh oh. It's going over. People who record and don't pad are going to be pissed.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

boy the people that taped this and who's end will get cut off are going to be peeved.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> Uh oh. It's going over. People who record and don't pad are going to be pissed.


I forgot to pad before I left for work today, but it all works out for me.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Did Sanjaya win?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Hmmm....

Ruben is fatter...

...where's Fantasia?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Those who didn't pad won't be pissed. They can turn anywhere and find out who won. Sheesh.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

JFriday said:


> He must have been hanging out with Kelly Clarkson, she looked awful too.


I actually thought she looked good - like a real woman instead of a stick figure. She certainly isn't fat.

*shrug*


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Ruben is fatter...
> 
> ...where's Fantasia?


On Broadway


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

With the AI finale you have to watch later that night or avoid all TV, radio and human contact wherever you go.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Ruben is fatter...
> 
> ...where's Fantasia?


LMAO!!!!


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I actually thought she looked good - like a real woman instead of a stick figure. She certainly isn't fat.
> 
> *shrug*


Yeah, I thought she looked pretty good. Sad how if you can't see a persons bones, they're considered fat.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> On Broadway


Not as funny as my answer but OK.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Not as funny as my answer but OK.


on re-read I got your joke lets just forget my answer and go with yours


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Fantasia is doing the Color Purple on Broadway, hubby asked about Fantasia too!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Anyone think voting should be capped like they do with Dancing with the Stars?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Reuben was heard backstage saying "Get in mah belly!"


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I told you Blake stinks!!!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow a shocking end.. Not!


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

whoops.. we're in overtime! My S3 just kicked off 2 recording for 9pm when I was in the bathroom.


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

what'd I miss? oh Jordin won.... ok missed nothing important.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Fans love her so much they spell her name wrong...


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

They went over my 4 min guess.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Thank God thats over


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

that last song is what killed Blake. Jordin is good but I will not be buying her album. I'll buy his.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Time to get work done I guess.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

This is the least effort/excitement they've ever had for a winner's announcement. Seems like even Jordin doesn't care.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

lambertman said:


> This is the least effort/excitement they've ever had for a winner's announcement. Seems like even Jordin doesn't care.


I disagree. She is about to bawl!!!! She's holding it together quite well.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not surprised she won, she does have a great voice. But, I still think Blake will sell lots and lots of albums!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Flood gates are open now in Jordinville.. or the dam broke..


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I disagree. She is about to bawl!!!! She's holding it together quite well.


I agree. Looked like she would lose it completely half way through, but then recovered quite well.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Wow...they dropped out of hi-def when the went to credits...

Oh well....no real surprise tonight. DialIdol.com had it predicted as a sweep.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

SSSoooo............what are we going to rip apart on Tuesday and Wednesdays for the next 7 months??? LOL


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

disco said:


> Wow...they dropped out of hi-def when the went to credits...


That was probably your local affiliate's master control operator that flipped the switch early. The network remained with HD through the end of evening programming.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DLL66 said:


> SSSoooo............what are we going to rip apart on Tuesday and Wednesdays for the next 7 months??? LOL


So you think you can dance?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> That was probably your local affiliate's master control operator that flipped the switch early. The network remained with HD through the end of evening programming.


Some MCOs just can not do their jobs!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

My wife, who was only half watching:


"Wait a minute... I sit through 2 hours of that crap and it cuts off before we know the winner?!?"


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> So you think you can dance?


Not really. I've tried a few times and look like an idiot.

oh, wait....


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

DLL66 said:


> SSSoooo............what are we going to rip apart on Tuesday and Wednesdays for the next 7 months??? LOL


On the Lot is Mondays and Tuesdays (I believe) during the summer.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I actually thought she looked good - like a real woman instead of a stick figure. She certainly isn't fat.
> 
> *shrug*


She did look much better tonight than in her Idol Gives Back performance. Loved the outfit for her second performance this evening. :up: :up:

Congrats to Jordin, but dear Lord was that finale painful to sit through. Think I'm officially done with Idol.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Congrats to Jordin, but dear Lord was that finale painful to sit through. Think I'm officially done with Idol.


You'll be back. They always come back.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Einselen said:


> On the Lot is Mondays and Tuesdays (I believe) during the summer.





uncdrew said:


> So you think you can dance?


Yeah.......................no..................I don't think I can bare to watch that..............

When does the one for searching for the band start???


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

DLL66 said:


> When does the one for searching for the band start???


Fall.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

red carpet stuff starting in L.A. now. (local Fox morning show crew of Dorthy, Steve and Jillian hosting)

Did the rest of the country see this, or is it local?? (the actual show doesn't start until 8:00 PM here)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> red carpet stuff starting in L.A. now. (local Fox morning show crew of Dorthy, Steve and Jillian hosting)
> 
> Did the rest of the country see this, or is it local?? (the actual show doesn't start until 8:00 PM here)


There was a half-hour red carpet show on the Milwaukee FOX station (which happens to be owned and operated by FOX).


----------



## gregly (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah, we missed the ending thanks to forgetting to pad. Lovely. This is why we need a standard for some sort of out-of-band message that a program can send to inform DVRs that they should pad out a certain amount of time (if the DVR owner has set the system up to honor those messages).


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I padded for 5 minutes and still missed the end. I saw Seacrest announce Jordin's name, and that's it.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

My final comments of the season:

-I think Jordin has a very nice voice for duets - she sounded good with everyone she sang with.

-Anyone else feel creepy when 26-year-old Blake was singing "she was just seventeen, you know what I mean?"

-Looks like AI finally got the rights to Lennon/McCartney songs - I guess Sir Paul will be on next year...

-And finally, I'm not convinced either Blake or Jordin will be a big star - I guess Jordin has a shot, but I wouldn't be surprised if in a couple of years, she'll be singing "That Was My Then..."


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

uncdrew said:


> My wife, who was only half watching:
> 
> "Wait a minute... I sit through 2 hours of that crap and it cuts off before we know the winner?!?"


SERIOUSLY!

I'm PISSED. I record the whole damn 120 minutes of that crap. Bette Midler? Sgt. Pepper? Gimme a f'in break!? Are the producers in their 80's?

I watched live for 90 minutes and then switched to Lost. Once that was done I came back to the final 30 of AI only to be cut off.

What a f'in' rip off. Maybe next time cut back on the African Kids Chorale or grey-haired, no-selling Taylor (how many times do we need to see him?) or aging record exec's (Clive Davis) self-back-patting and just get to the damn results.

I'm not asking for much. Just maybe try to get to the results sometime in the first 119 minutes, OK? Is that so damn hard? Or does Elvis' ghost of Gives Back Past have a gun to Ryan's head telling him to stretch for a few minutes?

Jeez. Pissed. And goin to bed.

Screw you, Idol. And BIH, FOX!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> SERIOUSLY!
> 
> I'm PISSED. I record the whole damn 120 minutes of that crap.
> <snip>
> ...


Took the words out of my mouth. We did the exact same thing, waited 30 minutes to start watching Lost (best show on TV right now). Then went back to Idol, only to find out.. nothing

If you're gonna run over, let the people (networks, schedulers?) know. I have no problem when a show runs over (Heroes finale on Monday) when we know about it. I woulda padded, but I had another show starting at 9, so both tuners were running.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

WHAT THE F*$K???

Nice going to dinner with some friends, coming home to watch that pile of trash, and HAVING TO COME TO TCF TO FIND OUT WHO WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad I have Tivo to record stuff... sick


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

Wow, I had goosebumps when Lakisha, Melinda, and Gladys Knight sang together. That was great. 

I think I'm most excited for Lakisha-- she came from nowhere, did great (for a while), and always said she could go back home to whatever part time job she had. I think she has great things ahead of her.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> SERIOUSLY!
> 
> I'm PISSED. I record the whole damn 120 minutes of that crap. Bette Midler? Sgt. Pepper? Gimme a f'in break!? Are the producers in their 80's?
> 
> ...


+1
(well, I didn't watch it live - fast forwarded through a lot of it)


----------



## MiakioAmy (Oct 2, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Uh oh. It's going over. People who record and don't pad are going to be pissed.


That would be me.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I set my SP to pad two minutes all season. It didn't even occur to me until about four minutes before the recording's end that I should have padded this one a lot more. Only myself to blame for that one!

Most disappointing moment? Coming to TCF to find out who won and because Kamakzie got nailed for how he posts, I had to read through over three pages of running commentary to find out who won!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

oh my.. This Beatles thing is horrid. Ruben sucks bad. WTF?? 


Thank god Carrie is smoking hot. And we see Legs.


----------



## Miro127 (Jan 20, 2005)

Einselen said:


> *So I guess it is possible for you to ruin your own hit classic song.* And she is replacing Celine? Wow...


I made a similar comment to my husband ... WTH was she doing?!


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> Blake stinks.


You are crazy.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Well, that show was half entertaining. Then that old guy gave his speech about how much money he made, and it went downhill for a while, with Greenday and the weepy sad the world is ending crap.

Then it got good again when Taylor came out. 

I wondered about the Beatles stuff, and thought they were doing an homage to Randy's jacket last night, then I realized Beatles music is now for sale on iTunes. Go download it, I'm sure it's there. 

What I didn't know was that it would go nine minutes long.  THANK GOODNESS for dual tuner TiVos and buffer space. Otherwise, I'd have been SERIOUSLY pissed. I mean, seriously. I mean, lets go shoot up FOX and their money-bragging executives.

You don't watch a show like this for weeks and weeks and hours and hours and vote and talk about it and care - and NOT see the end. That sucks.

Oh, I knew Jordin would win. I think Blake will have a more interesting career and he's the one I'm more likely to see. But, they were both good and congrats to them.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

That did suck what Fox did. I knew they would do that but I am sure plenty of people got screwed out of seeing the end and it's just not right.


----------



## Artfreak (May 19, 2005)

Yep - We just zipped through 2 hours of commercials and fluff to get to the end, only to have the recording end during what we assume was the last commercial break. I had to get online to see who won.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I padded 5 minutes so I caught the results, but did anything happen after that?


----------



## Werd2406 (Jun 9, 2006)

She sang...the rest of the finalists came up and hugged her...and done.


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

Was it just me, or did anyone else find that "Most Original Singer" etc awards just crap? They already had their 15 minutes - let's just get on with the winner announcement! However, I just loved Glady Knight and Tony Bennett - could I ever be so cool as those two...

BTW - I also had to come here to get the results, didn't even think to pad, and it ended mid commercial. What a bite!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Uh oh. It's going over. People who record and don't pad are going to be pissed.


This is as far as I've read so far, and just had to say that Yes, yes we are. I was out with a friend and she suggested we turn on the show, but knowing it was already a ways into it, I said no, that I had to watch the whole thing on Tivo later. Go figure...it's everything BUT the results of the show! Grrrrrr! I'm very pissed!!!   

Ok, now off to read the rest of the thread to find out who won since Idol wasn't nice enough to share that info with me.


----------



## crabbon (Jan 9, 2003)

I padded 3 minutes, only to find that I didn't see the results. Anybody think someone will put on youtube the last few minutes of video?


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

crabbon said:


> I padded 3 minutes, only to find that I didn't see the results. Anybody think someone will put on youtube the last few minutes of video?


I am so sorry that I didn't.

FOX sucks for doing this. It's not the academy awards, it's a contest that we voted for - and if you want the show to go late, at least announce the winner before the show ends and put the singing African children, or the old guy counting his money, on last.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

well, i lost a TON of respect for Green Day. i can't believe they would perform on this show, such a sellout move. sorry, but its the truth.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Okay, I just got done watching it. I've always padded 5 minutes, and that's always been enough. I did see the announcement of the winner, and then maybe 20 seconds of Jordin's and Blake's reaction, so I guess that's something.

You'd think if it's going to go over more than 5 minutes, the guide data would reflect it, but obviously, that's not necessarily true.

Does anybody by chance know while I might download a bit torrent to see the last bit of it? I suppose if might be too soon for the bit torrent to be out there yet.

I'd've been really mad if I didn't even catch the 5 minutes overtime, because then I wouldn't have seen the winner announcement.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Should we start a BURN IN HELL FOX thread devoted to this that we can then send a link to Fox for? I wish there was some way to let them know how upset we are. :0(


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> I padded 5 minutes so I caught the results, but did anything happen after that?


I'd like to know too. Would anybody be kind enough to do a minute by minute of wait happened after the 2:00 mark? Not as good as having the video, but at least people would be able to decide if they'd like to go searching for it.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> What's up with Smokey needing to read his own lyrics?!


I assumed that was for the top 6 guys, or whoever he had singing with him. They probably didn't know the song well enough.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Had friends over. My recording was cut off as well. How very frustrating. :down: 

Thank you, anonymous copyright infringer, for uploading the episode so quickly to Usenet. I managed to grab it and watch the final minutes with the guests I had over... with only about a 15 minute interruption.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Knives of Ice said:


> well, i lost a TON of respect for Green Day. i can't believe they would perform on this show, such a sellout move. sorry, but its the truth.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

The last three minutes of the show (Jordin singing and the credits) are on AmericanIdol.com. 

Still sucks not to have them where they belonged, at the end of my recording.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Knives of Ice said:


> well, i lost a TON of respect for Green Day. i can't believe they would perform on this show, such a sellout move. sorry, but its the truth.


Green Day appeared in order to increase awareness for a charity album they perform on for the victims in Darfur. You know, the place where people are being systematically exterminated in a bloody Holocaust?

I thought it was AWESOME that they appeared - they knew they would have a big audience to promote a very important cause.

We should all be such "sellouts"...


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Oh great my local Fox HD channel is off the air.... This segment seems taped. Seacrest seems live but Gwen seems like a tape. LOL Seacrest just got some jungle fever!  Blake is definitely the master of the beat box.. Sounded like he actually sang Silent Night pretty well..


Blake sang Silent Night? I must have missed that.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

So it looks like I don't even need to watch this--excellent! That's 20 minutes of my life I don't have to waste.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Wow. Nobody's mentioned yet how Taylor flubbed the second line of "A Day in the Life."



Kamakzie said:


> boy the people that taped this and who's end will get cut off are going to be peeved.


Not to mention the people who TiVo'd it!


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

Since the Tivo was recording Lost, and started recording Arrested Development at 10:00pm sharp on the other tuner, I only have one thing to say...on behalf of my wife...

BURN IN HELL, FOX!


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

So they take the results show, package it up in a wasteful 2 hours of fluff, then let it run late so anyone with a DVR misses them!

SO stupid!

We started watching about 10:00 from the beginning, and FF though the crap (like Sanjay singing  )

Got to the non-end of the show at about 10:40 realizing that it had cut off 

I went to live TV and it was still on Fox with the 10:00 news.....and they were just talking about Jordin winning. pressed record and when I went to the beginning of that, I saw Jordin singing her last song.....missed the actual announcement of the winner.

Luckily, Fox news showed the announcement of the winner so we got to see it

I'll say it....BURN IN HELL FOX!!!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

KyleLC said:


> Wow. Nobody's mentioned yet how Taylor flubbed the second line of "A Day in the Life."


Kelly flubbed "we hope you will enjoy the show" in Sgt. Pepper, too.

I thought the Beatles medley was good, actually. And I'm glad to finally see some Lennon-McCartney songs used on Idol.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

Well, I skimmed through the entire thing, and couldn't find the result in this 2-hour nightmare, so I had to look it up on CNN.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

My wife went out with some friends so I decided not to watch (we watched every show together) - now I don't think I will bother.

But then *Taylor Hicks* sang and I may just que that part up.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

It's a live show, people, with lots of stuff going on...why not pad it? I'd be mad too, but live events need to be padded.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

TomK said:


> It's a live show, people, with lots of stuff going on...why not pad it? I'd be mad too, but live events need to be padded.


I have 2 minutes of pad on my season pass, and it's usually been enough except for occasionally missing half a minute or so. Has the finale show ever run this much over before? If so, I guess I just forgot because I've always watched the finale recording at least semi-live. Last night I fell asleep, so it was too late to see the ending in the live buffer. I ended up downloading the Bittorrent overnight and watching the ending before I left for work this morning.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

DaveBogart said:


> Blake sang Silent Night? I must have missed that.


Me too!!!


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Einselen said:


> Blake and Doug E Fresh perform and Jordin and Rueben perform? I think Blake wins that one.


Everyone deserves their opinion.

BUT, for us "old school" folks who remember the original performances of Doug E. Fresh and "Slick" Rick , the performance was very KAROAKE!!

Jordin and Ruebens new take on Marvin Gaye and Tammy Terrill was different, but very watchable.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

justapixel said:


> Well, that show was half entertaining. Then that old guy gave his speech about how much money he made, and it went downhill for a while, with Greenday and the weepy sad the world is ending crap.
> 
> Then it got good again when Taylor came out.
> 
> ...


Don;t we have a "live show" rule to always pad your recordings?

I have padded for 15 minutes for the last 3-4 episodes.

Just knew it would run long!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

News flash, green day sold out long ago. But if they hadn't, this wouldn't be selling out.

I must have been watching a different show. Kelly Clarkson had less back fat than mcphee did last year. I thought she looked surprisingly good compared to the idol gives back performance where she seemed to be wearing maternity clothing. Of course, some fools were calling mcphee fat all last year too.

Reuben looked thinner to me, and his voice was deeper than I remember and had better range. I didn't care for him or clay that season, but I liked him quite a bit last night.

Jordin, Kelly Clarkson, and Reuben all sounded pretty good. Every other singer, including blake, daughtry, and carrie, all sounded really awful to me. Were there acoustic problems last night or what? I saw more than one serious screw up. Not surprising since there was an even bigger screwup relating to the run time. 

Oh wait, gladys sounded ok even though she flubbed part of the song.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

2 minutes is usually good enough, but for good measure I padded for 5 minutes worth. In this case, that wasn't even enough.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh by the way, did you notice how Simon gave a public retraction (just before the results were announced) to his earlier statement that Jordin may have belonged in the final 3, but not the final two? (implying that Melinda should have been in the final two.) He said that Jordin absolutely does belong in the final two, and then he later went on to predict that, based on Tuesday, that she should win.

In other words, Jordin is the best singer, and Melinda is not.


----------



## SoldOnTivoToo (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm actually amazed that the first "Burn in Hell Fox" only appeared on the fifth page of posts. I was expecting it a lot sooner. I'm so glad we basically ffwd till the end and then watch Jordin get her prize live. Otherwise, that's two hours of my life I cannot get back EVER.

Not sure if I'll watch next year. Even this year was iffy, basically watched to keep up with the community threads. You guys are a LOT of fun.  :up:


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

This was my first year to watch, but I missed the beginning of the season. I'm seriously considering watching the next season as well. The tryout phase is sort of fun, watching Simon trash and belittle the ones who are no good, but it gets a little long and boring sometimes. I think the Hollywood phase is a little more interesting.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

FourFourSeven said:


> -Anyone else feel creepy when 26-year-old Blake was singing "she was just seventeen, you know what I mean?"


Yep.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

It was interesting that the lines they gave Haley in the Beatles' songs was "I need somebody to love".


----------



## pallen4215 (Mar 4, 2005)

ending, not the best quality, but it's something that FOX didn't give us Tivo users.

ending of AI


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

SoldOnTivoToo said:


> I'm actually amazed that the first "Burn in Hell Fox" only appeared on the fifth page of posts. I was expecting it a lot sooner.


FOX broadcasts the show, but does not produce it, so it's not their fault it went over. It would have been FOX's fault if they had switched to another program and cut off the results. I can understand a program like the Academy Awards going over since you have all the acceptance speeches which are a part of the event, but this show doesn't need to go a second over its already bloated two hour time slot.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

FourFourSeven said:


> -Anyone else feel creepy when 26-year-old Blake was singing "she was just seventeen, you know what I mean?"


I wonder if anyone felt "creepy" when Paul McCartney and John Lennon sang it in 1963. Paul was 21 and John was 23 at the time.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Fofer said:


> I wonder if anyone felt "creepy" when Paul McCartney and John Lennon sang it in 1963. Paul was 21 and John was 23 at the time.


The difference being that Blake was basically singing it TO someone onstage who is, in fact, only seventeen.

No, I didn't give it a second thought until here, but I can see what they're talking about.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

ping said:


> The difference being that Blake was basically singing it TO someone onstage who is, in fact, only seventeen.
> 
> No, I didn't give it a second thought until here, but I can see what they're talking about.


Point taken.


timckelley said:


> It was interesting that the lines they gave Haley in the Beatles' songs was "I need somebody to love".


Okay, I'll bite. Why was that interesting?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Fofer said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Why was that interesting?


Maybe 'interesting' is the wrong word, and I should have said 'amusing'. I'm thinking that at first when she performed on American Idol, she was trying to succeed based on her singing ability, but when people started noticing how hot she looked, she began leveraging her sex appeal by her outfits and her moves, etc, which I suppose worked, to an extent: it got her into the top 10, and she's on the tour. Saying "I need somebody to love" seems in line with the strategy of using her sex appeal, since there are probaby a lot of men out here willing to give her the love she's seeking.  It's just amusing to me, because it's supposed to be a singing contest, and I think she tried to succeed (at least initially) based on her singing talent, but she seems reduced now to being a sex object.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

timckelley said:


> Oh by the way, did you notice how Simon gave a public retraction (just before the results were announced) to his earlier statement that Jordin may have belonged in the final 3, but not the final two? (implying that Melinda should have been in the final two.) He said that Jordin absolutely does belong in the final two, and then he later went on to predict that, based on Tuesday, that she should win.
> 
> In other words, Jordin is the best singer, and Melinda is not.


 Or in other words, Jordin and Melinda should have been the final 2.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

wooh said:


> Or in other words, Jordin and Melinda should have been the final 2.


If Melinda had sung, "She was just 17, if you know what I mean", and then Jordin kissed her at the end, like she did Blake, I'm not sure if I'd've liked that. 

On a more serious note, I personally enjoyed the show much more with Jordin and Blake, than I would have with Jordin, and Melinda, but that's just me. (Well, actually it's me + a lot of other voters, apparently.)


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Next season I will pad all American Idol shows 15 minutes.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Earlier in the season I was impressed with Blake's showmanship. But in the end I'm glad Jordin won... she's an amazing talent. And at just 17!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)




----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Back on the topic of the show, I thought it was really entertaining. Especially good were the six guys singing before Smokey came out, and with Smokey as well. Jordin & Reuben sounded great together, Gladys Knight backed up by the girls sounded great. I also really liked the Sgt. Peppers Medley, except for Carrie's part. She really sounded off there. She sounded great in her earlier performance. I was surprised by how bad Bette sounded. We saw her live a couple years ago and she put on a great show. It seemed like she had no energy. Tony Bennett sounded pretty damned good for being 80 years old.

I was really happy to see Jordin win. I think she deserved it more than Blake. When the six guys were lined up and singing in turn, it was clear that Blake's voice was the weakest of the bunch. His amazing performance ability is was carried him to the final. I like his voice, but it wasn't the best of the bunch.

I absolutely could have done without the awards.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

This show sucked big time last night. It was like an old fashioned variety show. Ick!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Hey, some of us *like* "old fashioned variety shows." 

I just wish this one stayed within the 2-hour time allotment.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Fofer said:


> Hey, some of us *like* "old fashioned variety shows."


 :up:


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

I think the right contestant won the show for sure. It's a singing competition and the BETTER singer won. To that, I will add, Blake seemed really off his game the past performance show and really didn't seem into it last night either.

[Randy] It was just aight for me, dawg[/Randy]

I thought Kelly Clarkson's two performances were stellar. She's a great performer.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

FLbadgirl said:


> I think the right contestant won the show for sure. It's a singing competition and the BETTER singer won. To that, I will add, Blake seemed really off his game the past performance show and really didn't seem into it last night either.


I think Jordin is also the most improved singer.

Kelly must be doing well in her album sales and eating well. She's got a lot o' junk in da trunk! I thought Carrie Underwood looked lovely.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

I thought it was a great season and I like both Jordin and Blake and I agree with Jordin winning. I think Blake will have tons of success as will Melinda. The one issue is that last song. I think it had a huge impact on the voting and it was clearly not the kind of song Blake would normally sing. If American Idol pulls this again next year, it's almost like they can guarantee the winner if you have two singers with different styles, you just pick a final song that better fits one singer and not the other.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I think Jordin is also the most improved singer.
> 
> Kelly must be doing well in her album sales and eating well. She's got a lot o' junk in da trunk! I thought Carrie Underwood looked lovely.


ha ha...even at Kelly's thinnest she had junk in da trunk. Like others have said, she does look better than the Idol Gives Back Show.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

FLbadgirl said:


> ha ha...even at Kelly's thinnest she had junk in da trunk. Like others have said, she does look better than the Idol Gives Back Show.


She does have that, but in her Since You've Been Gone video I think she looks very thin. Too thin.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

DaveBogart said:


> Blake sang Silent Night? I must have missed that.


Nah one of the golden idol "winners".


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

TomK said:


> It's a live show, people, with lots of stuff going on...why not pad it? I'd be mad too, but live events need to be padded.


That's a ridiculous thing to day.

SPORTS need to be padded.

A "live" show that has a 2 hour window and no reason to go over shouldn't require being padded. They knew they had from 8-10 eastern to get the show over - if they knew ahead of time that they were going to run over, they should have had guide data changed to reflect that.

I've never padded shows like this and apparently now I have to. Stupid


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Nah one of the golden idol "winners".


The reason for the confusion:


Kamakzie said:


> Blake is definitely the master of the beat box.. Sounded like he actually sang Silent Night pretty well..


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

FLbadgirl said:


> To that, I will add, Blake seemed really off his game the past performance show and really didn't seem into it last night either.


Toine is in Seattle on business right now, and on Tuesday morning, one of the radio stations reported that Blake was going to "throw" the competition. They said that he'd been rooting for Jordin to win all along, and wanted to keep supporting her.

I'm not sure how they could possibly make that statement, but if you're going to do something like that in a singing competition, totally sucking during your performances would be the way to do it (which he did, except for the Bon Jovi song).

I was one of the ones who ended up padding the show by 30 min, at Toine's suggestion and I'm glad I did. We'd planned to watch it together once he got back to his hotel room, and I would have been extremely pissed if the ending got cut off and I had to hear who won through the phone.

I thought most of the performances were decent last night, but Bette Midler was bad. I hope she doesn't start off her Vegas stint like that.

Very glad Jordin won, as I've never been a Blake fan.

deb


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

debtoine said:


> Toine is in Seattle on business right now, and on Tuesday morning, one of the radio stations reported that Blake was going to "throw" the competition. They said that he'd been rooting for Jordin to win all along, and wanted to keep supporting her.
> 
> I'm not sure how they could possibly make that statement, but if you're going to do something like that in a singing competition, totally sucking during your performances would be the way to do it (which he did, except for the Bon Jovi song).


I think that remark came from this comment from Blake:


> Lewis said backstage that he didn't mind coming in second.
> 
> "I picked Jordin Sparks at the top 24 as the 'American Idol' winner," he said proudly. "I was actually going to try to wear a 'Vote for Jordin Sparks' T-shirt last night but they wouldn't let me do it."


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

But debtoine posted that the radio comment was made on Tuesday morning, before their final performances. Your quote is from after Wednesday's finale.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Fofer said:


> But debtoine posted that the radio comment was made on Tuesday morning, before their final performances. Your quote is from after Wednesday's finale.


I never claim to make any sense.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> The reason for the confusion:


Sorry I will do better.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

American idol is where headliners go to die. I guess it's still a better gig than state fairs and Indian casinos.  

For those of us who caught the last few minutes, the ending song was another bland song. They really need to work on getting better songs for the winners.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

To all the "It went over" complainers. I love my tivo(s) however the networks have no interest in you at this moment because DVRs are not measured in the ratings yet.

Look at how many networks deliberately try to f* with you by having shows start at 9:59 or 10:01.

I also agree its a live show similar to the emmys or oscars which routinely slip over over their time period.

Would you have them say cut off a previous song in midverse because they are running over!

Until DVRs show up in the ratings and the time thing becomes very important. Your complaints will not be very important. This is not just FOX, it equally applies to everybody.

Watch it live or protect YOURSELVES and pad.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

timckelley said:


> This was my first year to watch, but I missed the beginning of the season. I'm seriously considering watching the next season as well. The tryout phase is sort of fun, watching Simon trash and belittle the ones who are no good, but it gets a little long and boring sometimes. I think the Hollywood phase is a little more interesting.


The problem this year was, they concentrated almost entirely on the "bad acts" in the tryout episodes (I guess they assume you'll see enough of the good singers when they get to Hollywood), and they're spending more and more time with each individual tryout.

-- Don


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Did anyone else catch Ryan's comment about the tour - something like, "We'll have at least the top ten?" Do you think there was enough pressure to add at least one of the other two finalists? (There was quite a bit of complaining that the second elimination from the 12, which would not qualify for the tour, was a much better singer than some of the top 10.)

No, wait, let me guess - when the tour begins, they announce the "big surprise, because you requested it": Sanjaya doing a duet with his sister.

-- Don


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

laststarfighter said:


> American idol is where headliners go to die. I guess it's still a better gig than state fairs and Indian casinos.


Well, it's a split between those artists, and those trying to push their latest album in front of one of the top 3 shows on television. If you want to get eyes, you don't go to late night shows, you go to American Idol. More bang for the buck. Plus, the PR value of going on a "family friendly" show like AI helps too (unless you're a band that doesn't want to be seen as family friendly, of course).


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> Sanjaya doing a duet with his sister.


I'd pay to see Shyamali's duet.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> Did anyone else catch Ryan's comment about the tour - something like, "We'll have at least the top ten?"
> -- Don


I think that may have been in reference to the bald headed sailor guy who was saying all over the place that he might have to go back to active duty and might not be able to do the tour?

I think it was odd to have the top 12 on last night but to only take the top 10 on tour. Frankly, I couldn't even remember who went out first and second.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

scottjf8 said:


> That's a ridiculous thing to day.
> 
> SPORTS need to be padded.
> 
> ...


Obviously they didn't know ahead of time since it was LIVE. Lots of unplanned things happen during live events. I'm sure the crazy lady in gold that was a Golden Idol winner was on camera for a lot longer than they had planned for and some of the songs must have run over their allotted time. The AI finale is more like the Grammys what with all the performing and speeches being made than your typical two hour tv movie that ends in 2 hours.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

TomK said:


> Obviously they didn't know ahead of time since it was LIVE. Lots of unplanned things happen during live events. I'm sure the crazy lady in gold that was a Golden Idol winner was on camera for a lot longer than they had planned for and some of the songs must have run over their allotted time. The AI finale is more like the Grammys what with all the performing and speeches being made than your typical two hour tv movie that ends in 2 hours.


That's why you build in filler that can be dropped if necessary rather than just blindly presenting all segments that you'd hoped you could have done in two hours.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

The finale is the announcement of who won. Everything else is unnecessary fluff to make the program longer. The winner's reaction is the only part that can't be anticipated so they should allot a few extra minutes for that. The show should have been timed so that it ended early, not late. If you have extra time then you fill it. The fake Idol awards should have been dropped if they couldn't get the show to come in at two hours.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mcb08 said:


> Wasn't there a big brouhaha about not being able to use Beatles songs? And now the floodgates open!


actually they were all just parts of the songs> I wonder if it was some underhanded way to get back at them by going right to the edge of some licensing vs public use thing.

anyway they should have cut Clive being full of himself or bette Midler out and given the winner more time. Both of those parts were just not needed.

I lke the mock awards but solely becasue my kids and I could make fun of Ryan Seacrest getting attacked by Big Bird. Did anyone else notice they had the sesame street theme in an undertone to the music while that lady was on the air. If I was related to her it would become my darkest secret.

oh and Blake and Doug E. fresh tore the house down adn were by far the most entertaining part of the night though Kelly Clarkson rocked and the African kids Choir had our whole house smiling along with them


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

zalusky said:


> To all the "It went over" complainers. I love my tivo(s) however the networks have no interest in you at this moment because DVRs are not measured in the ratings yet.
> 
> Look at how many networks deliberately try to f* with you by having shows start at 9:59 or 10:01.
> 
> ...


I'm not begrudging them the extra 9 minutes. They can have as long as they want, it's their show. If they want to run it 'til 10:09, go ahead. I'd just appreciate it if they told the guide data company that they were going to do that. When Desperate Housewives ends at 10:02, at least we all know about it.

Also, I don't remember the show running this long before. The regular live shows don't run more than 5 minutes long, ever.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

debtoine said:


> but if you're going to do something like that in a singing competition, totally sucking during your performances would be the way to do it (which he did, except for the Bon Jovi song).deb


I think Bo Bice did that as well in his finale with Carrie. In the final 3 round he was definitely on, but then in the fianl two competition he just did not do the same justice to songs he had already done before. Blake seemed the same on the Bon Jovi song. Got way into his beat boxing part but just blew off the vocals. The same for his other songs.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> Wow. Nobody's mentioned yet how Taylor flubbed the second line of "A Day in the Life."


he did more than that to kill the song. Trying to "Rock Out" such a song is just a really stupid idea, and I like how Taylor makes songs his own usually.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

The dichotomy between some Idol winners and others was huge last night.

Kelly and Carrie are professionals. Reuben and especially Taylor are reality show winners.

Taylor's performance last night wasn't any different than anything he would have done when he was actually on the show. Coming out on the riser behind the judges and everything. Nothing new or polished at all. Contrast that with Chris Daughtry the previous night, too, in addition to Carrie and Kelly.


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

aindik said:


> Kelly and Carrie are professionals. Reuben and especially Taylor are reality show winners.


I totally agree.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

It was mentioned a little but I have to say the speech by Clive about the music industry made him look really sleezy. Caring only about sales benefiting him.

It was interesting to see him completely diss Kelly.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Finally watching the show...or I should say FFW'ing through the show. I am skipping most performances (watching Blake/Jordin, Blake/Doug E. Fresh, Carrie U. and Green Day so far). I also watched the awards. If they were to cut something from the show, it should have been all the performances that had absolutely nothing to do with AI. At least the awards were about AI (and we enjoyed Big Bird attacking Ryan to the Sesame Street song as well) ;0).


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

aindik said:


> Kelly and Carrie are professionals. Reuben and especially Taylor are reality show winners.
> .


Carrie and Taylor are professionals... Kelly and Reuben are reality show winners.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> I actually thought she looked good - like a real woman instead of a stick figure. She certainly isn't fat.
> 
> *shrug*


I love a big-butt Kelly Clarkson much more than the skinny version.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Fox apologizes for the overrun:
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/tv/la-et-idol25may25,1,3634669.story


> On Thursday afternoon, Fox issued a statement apologizing to viewers who missed the end of "Idol." "We're sorry that DVR users may have missed the conclusion," it read in part. "It was always our intention to bring the show in on time, but just as with any live sports, variety, awards or entertainment event, there is no way to absolutely guarantee that the show will end exactly on the hour. Fox and the producers apologize to those viewers who were inconvenienced."


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Apology insufficient!


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

jpwoof said:


> Carrie and Taylor are professionals... Kelly and Reuben are reality show winners.


Are you serious? Kelly?

You must be talking about Kelly Pickler... because Kelly Clarkson is THE best thing that's come out of AI and frankly, one the better singer/song writers on the airwaves right now. Please, don't insult Kelly but putting her the same league as Reuben OR Taylor.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

From the Los Angeles Times

*TiVo users 'Idol's' big loser*

By Greg Braxton Times Staff Writer
Published May 25, 2007

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/la-et-idol25may25,1,973768.story?coll=chi-news-hed



gregly said:


> Yeah, we missed the ending thanks to forgetting to pad. Lovely. This is why we need a standard for some sort of out-of-band message that a program can send to inform DVRs that they should pad out a certain amount of time (if the DVR owner has set the system up to honor those messages).


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

What gets me is that I knew about this risk, and I did pad. My instinct told me to pad for 2 minutes, because I've sometimes seen them go over by 1 or 2 minutes, but not more than 2 minutes at the most. So just for good measure, and to stay absolutely safe, I tacked in some more, and actually padded for 5 minutes. I thought that would make me rock solid safe. But it did not. 

I guess Murphy's laws says that if I pad for 10 minutes, they'll go 20 over, and if I pad 15, they'll go 30 over. I guess you can never be safe unless you watch it live. I can't watch it live. That's why I got a TiVo - to watch things I can't watch live.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

If you pad it an hour, it'll go over two.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

pallen4215 said:


> ending, not the best quality, but it's something that FOX didn't give us Tivo users.
> 
> ending of AI


Wow, I just watched this clip, and now realize that this goof up clipped off the most emotional 5 minutes of the show. Not a good part to have clipped off.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Fofer said:


> If you pad it an hour, it'll go over two.


I usually pad awards ceremonies (Emmys, Oscars) by 3 hours.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> I usually pad awards ceremonies (Emmys, Oscars) by 3 hours.


Which, by Mr. McKelley's logic, means they'll go over by 6.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> I usually pad awards ceremonies (Emmys, Oscars) by 3 hours.


Not as easy to do if you're trying to record in HD.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

aindik said:


> Not as easy to do if you're trying to record in HD.


Why not? I do it all the time.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Fofer said:


> Which, by Mr. McKelley's logic, means they'll go over by 6.


It's actually Murphy's logic, not McKelley's logic. Also, it's not a pad for x go 2x over rule. It's just a pad for x, go over by x+delta rule.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Why not? I do it all the time.


If you're working with a cable company DVR with a 160 GB hard drive, taking up 27 GB with a 3 hour pad (on top of the 18 GB for the actual alloted show) puts a major crimp in the number of other recordings you can store.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

aindik said:


> If you're working with a cable company DVR with a 160 GB hard drive, taking up 27 GB with a 3 hour pad (on top of the 18 GB for the actual alloted show) puts a major crimp in the number of other recordings you can store.


Ah. I have 2x 350 GB drives in my HD TiVo.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Einselen said:


> Hicks is alive. It is a shame he didn't pick up yet, I liked him last year.





laststarfighter said:


> American idol is where headliners go to die. I guess it's still a better gig than state fairs and Indian casinos.


funny.... i was in san diego last month, and he was playing at the local indian casino.


nyny523 said:


> I actually thought she looked good - like a real woman instead of a stick figure. She certainly isn't fat.
> 
> *shrug*





FLbadgirl said:


> ha ha...even at Kelly's thinnest she had junk in da trunk. Like others have said, she does look better than the Idol Gives Back Show.


wow... did anyone other than me think she looked HORRIBLE??? she was never FAT. just a little chunky with a big butt. She is now FAT, with a capital F. A slight case of mandissa-itis, oft confused with the much preferred JLOsyndrome. (but still cute)



FLbadgirl said:


> I thought Kelly Clarkson's two performances were stellar. She's a great performer.


AND, i thought she sounded uncharacteristically bad, alot of screaming.



PJO1966 said:


> I absolutely could have done without the awards.


they did this last year's finale too, IIRC.

and i think all of the idol winners are deserving. they all sing well, it's just that they are so different, they appeal to different demographics. i personally love reuben and taylor, and thought they sang better than kelly and underwood last night. i even really like fantasia. but here's my rank of the AI champions:
kelly clarkson
taylor
reuben
carrie
jordin
fantasia

They should have a tour of just the AI winners... talk about cha-ching.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

TomK said:


> Obviously they didn't know ahead of time since it was LIVE.


That's what rehearsals are for.

VH1's Best Week Ever had a funny little spoof about this.. try to catch it this weekend


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm on iTMS. Blake sounds better in a studio than Jordin. Jordin sounds like she's being held back from screaming. Blake sounds somewhat polished.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> wow... did anyone other than me think she looked HORRIBLE??? she was never FAT. just a little chunky with a big butt. She is now FAT, with a capital F. A slight case of mandissa-itis, oft confused with the much preferred JLOsyndrome. (but still cute)


I wouldn't kick her out of bed.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm happy that Jordin won, as I think she is much better than Blake. Though I didn't get to see the end of the show, either.

The only performances I really enjoyed were the little African kids and Green Day. Most of the other stuff was lame. And why was Bette Midler there? I couldn't even watch that performance.

I was somewhat impressed with Ruben - moreso than I have been in the past. I think he and Carrie sounded the best of the Idol winners. Kelly was yelling more than she was singing, and I've never been a Taylor fan.

That whole show was a mess. I enjoyed the season for the most part, but wow, what a trainwreck of a finale.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

tivoboyjr said:


> That whole show was a mess. I enjoyed the season for the most part, but wow, what a trainwreck of a finale.


I thought so too. There was a genuine slapdash feeling to the show. The finale show has gotten progressively more complex of a production, but thus far, the show runners have managed to hold it together and make it feel like a nice polished production. This year, there was a genuine feeling, as far as I'm concerned, that they hadn't rehearsed, hadn't even walked through the show segments, before they went to air.

What they did for "Idol Gives Back," an equally large production, is to tape the performance show a day early, then that gives them a full day to practice and rehearse the "results" show. They really should've done this with the finale, although that probably requires renting the Kodak Theatre for an extra day, which might be very costly (though this is among the top 2 or 3 shows on TV, they can afford it).


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

They need to scrap the "awards." The post-audition part of the show - and especially the finale - should be about the people who have talent. It seemed to me that the whole reason they did that was so "monkey boy" could say that Simon calling him a bush baby turned out to be a good thing. Simon took a lot of heat for that - so now everyone knows he was actually doing the kid a favor.

The performances seemed very random and were skewed very old. I realize Tony Bennett served as a mentor and didn't get to perform earlier, but in addition to Tony, there was Bette, Gladys, Smokey, BeBe/CeCe, etc. The kids who make up the primary audience for the show probably haven't even heard of these people.

And I have to say, "live" performances on TV are overrated. Unless I'm there watching it live, I don't care if it's live or was taped a month ago. They definitely could have taped more of the performances to keep the show under control a little more.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

tivoboyjr said:


> And I have to say, "live" performances on TV are overrated. Unless I'm there watching it live, I don't care if it's live or was taped a month ago. They definitely could have taped more of the performances to keep the show under control a little more.


yeah, but then you miss out on ashley simpson on snl type meltdowns


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> And why was Bette Midler there? I couldn't even watch that performance.
> 
> That whole show was a mess. I enjoyed the season for the most part, but wow, what a trainwreck of a finale.


I usually love Bette and she was one of the few that I stopped to listen to, but I had to fast forward through it when I heard how badly she was destroying her own song. It was sad.

I agree that the whole show was a wreck. Couldn't have been much worse. The thing that bothered me most was that it could barely even be called American Idol, as the contestants were barely even shown. If I tune in next season (not sure yet if I will after the mess they've made of it this season), I will definitely NOT tune in to the finale...and just get the results everywhere else. It was a complete waste of 2 hours, especially when the only part of the entire show that I could have cared about was not even shown. No big loss...just a lot of FFW. Thank goodness for Tivo!


----------

